# How Do You Pronounce "Pecan"?



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I know, it's not an earth-shaking issue like when Casey Anthony is getting out of jail, but I'm curious. "Pecan" is one of those words that seems to depend on where you live. Paula Deen, as I recall, pronounces it PEE-can. But in a restaurant in Nashville, the waiter listing the desserts told us "It's pee-CAN pie. A PEE-can is something you keep under the bed!"


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think "puh-KAHN" should be put into the running (for you high-falutin' North Jerseyans). I normally say "puh-CAN" unless it precedes "pie", in which case it's "PEE-can."


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Like you said, it's a regional thing. In Texas, and the south, pecans tend to be a bit bit more prominent.

When found in a pie, it is definitely PEE-can (like a can under the bed). As an extension of what hardline said, "puh-CAN" can be used for the nuts themselves without issue, but saying "puh-KAHN" marks you as a northerner (there's an A in the word, use it. Strangely enough that rule doesn't apply to E's and I's... we ditch those all the time).

From my experience (down south), if there are two ways to say things, and one them sounds vaguely "French" (soft vowels), use the other one. I know it's silly. Vidalia (like an onion) is a great example... The deeper south you go, the more likely you will hear VI-dal-ya, than Vid-al-ya.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With all due respect to Jersey John and hardline 42 and their New Jersey preference for the pronunciation of pecans(puh-kahn),given the deep South's ability to turn those fine tasting nuts into even finer tasting pies, I think I will vote for Apatheticviews' preferred "PEE-can" as the proper pronunciation! Clearly our southern bretheren know best what to do with those nuts.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

As a born and raised Texan, 30 miles from Seguin, and close to San Saba, the pecan capital of the world, we pronounce it puh-kahn..

pee-can is just plain wrong......


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

I grew up in SW Florida in the 60's & 70's and my mother; who spent almost her entire life in Fl., and was the unquestioned authority on all things edible; said pe-CAN pie.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I say it as pee-khan (pecan)


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> With all due respect to Jersey John and hardline 42 and their New Jersey preference for the pronunciation of pecans(puh-kahn),given the deep South's ability to turn those fine tasting nuts into even finer tasting pies, I think I will vote for Apatheticviews' preferred "PEE-can" as the proper pronunciation! Clearly our southern bretheren know best what to do with those nuts.


 Whoa, whoa, whoa, eagle. I clearly said in my post that "puh-KAHN" is for high-falutin' North Jerseyans. I know you might not be aware of the intense regionalism in NJ, but North and South Jersey might as well be New York City and Kennesaw, GA respectively. I'm with you and AP. The only way I know how to say it is "PEE-can Pie."


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> With all due respect to Jersey John and hardline 42 and their New Jersey preference for the pronunciation of pecans(puh-kahn),given the deep South's ability to turn those fine tasting nuts into even finer tasting pies, I think I will vote for Apatheticviews' preferred "PEE-can" as the proper pronunciation! Clearly our southern bretheren know best what to do with those nuts.


Actually, here in north NJ, I personally say "pih-CAN", but I've heard all the various versions. I'm not sure there really _is _a New Jersey pronunciation of the word. But if you can say "you gotta pro'lem wi' dat?" - _now _you'll pass for a New Jersey native! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

dks202 said:


> View attachment 2676
> 
> 
> As a born and raised Texan, 30 miles from Seguin, and close to San Saba, the pecan capital of the world, we pronounce it puh-kahn..
> ...


I'm a native (W.) Texan and we say it this way too in my family. However since moving to Dallas, I'm a closet walnut user in my pies and baked goods. My family doesn't know.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peh-KAHN. But I'm one of those elitist northern liberal peoples, so what do I know.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

What's next??

To-MAH-toes??


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Regillus said:


> I grew up in SW Florida in the 60's & 70's and my mother; who spent almost her entire life in Fl., and was the unquestioned authority on all things edible; said pe-CAN pie.


Frankly, the the most incredibly wonderful pecan pie it's ever been my distinct privilege to enjoy, was in the town of Starkville, MS. As I recall, they called it Pee-can. However, Regillis, I am open minded enough to allow mother's recipe to be included in a 'taste-off', LOL, assuming we could work out the details!


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I like mine frozen and with a glass of iced tea. That was breakfast during the fall/winter semester while I was in college. I had to be there early for parking, and it held me until the afternoon. 

I use light karo, I don't like the dark karo, or the brown sugar version. I have tried maple syrup and it's not that bad. I don't like chocolate in mine. A butter crust is best I think.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> Actually, here in north NJ, I personally say "pih-CAN", but I've heard all the various versions. I'm not sure there really _is _a New Jersey pronunciation of the word. But if you can say "you gotta pro'lem wi' dat?" - _now _you'll pass for a New Jersey native! :icon_smile_big:


OK, I was born and substantially rasied in California, but when I was in High School in Chester, New Jersey, my girlfriend at the time (who was originally from Arkansas) made a pecan pie for me and gave me grief because I pronounced it "Pih-can" - she corrected me and said it was "puh-kahn." I now use "puh-kahn" - even down in Georgia (right next to Kennesaw).


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

I love pecan, especially on pies and brownies. Shops pronounce it as "pih-can" too.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

This topic stirs debate even within people of the same Southern state. My north Georgia family uses the "puh-kon" pronunciation for both the nuts and the pie, while one of my friends whose family has deep south Georgia roots says "pee-can" for both. I find it interesting how much variance occurs even within people of the same region. I tend to favor the "puh-kon" as it simply sounds better to my ear. Something as unpleasant as "pee" should never be associated in any way with the most delectable of Southern treats!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

JerseyJohn said:


> I know, it's not an earth-shaking issue like when Casey Anthony is getting out of jail, but I'm curious. "Pecan" is one of those words that seems to depend on where you live. Paula Deen, as I recall, pronounces it PEE-can. But in a restaurant in Nashville, the waiter listing the desserts told us "It's pee-CAN pie. A PEE-can is something you keep under the bed!"


Pee-con.


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

i think it's Pecan.. not pecan?  just kidding guys :icon_cheers:


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Will have to go with 'puh-KAHN' (pronunciation acquired from my wife's people who have deep roots in GA). And, for that matter, will have to push for 'vih-DALE-ya' as the preferred pronunciation on the onions.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

I usually say it as "peh-khan." I hear it a lot as "pee-khan" though.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

You say POtahtoe
I say taetuuuur

You say ToeMAHtoe
I say maytuuuuur

PeeCan, PahKhan
Let's call the whole thang Ahhf...

Dada te-dada
Dada te-dada
Dada te-dada
Dada te-daaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm just having a grand old time resurrecting threads...

My last job while I was in college was at a pecan company. The retail division was named after the owner's daughter, Fran. The elegant and proper Southern ladies who answered the phones would say "Fran's Peh-cahns." 

I still remember the day we received a package marked return-to-sender that was addressed to Bill Blass.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pea-can is the usual in Europe.
Anytime I've heard Americans say it, it is Puh-khan.

And I say Too-can for the bird 
I wonder do Americans say Tuh-Khan?


----------



## dandedapperman (Feb 24, 2012)

peh-karn


----------

